# My Sweet Spice



## Lawbear (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. As I wrote in my recent tribute to Webster, I truly believe that Peanut was sent to fill the void left by Spice. Please be comforted by the memories of Spice and the present joy of Peanut.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Aww. Beautiful pictures. It's never easy..


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

The pictures of Spice are beautiful...she looks so sweet. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Spice was a beautiful girl.... IM sure you miss her a lot.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lawbear said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. As I wrote in my recent tribute to Webster, I truly believe that Peanut was sent to fill the void left by Spice. Please be comforted by the memories of Spice and the present joy of Peanut.


Look at this picture it was took about 2 weeks after we lost Spice and one of my patients gave me Peanut, I know it's probably a snow flakes but it really freaked me out when I first saw the picture


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sweet tribute to Spice. She was a beautiful girl and I know she is living on thru Peanut. I love her smile in the second picture.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

My girl Amanda died in February 2007 a Golden Mix and I still speak of her on a daily basis. It is so hard to ever accept Sweet Spice or Amanda's death, I am too certain that the new one's in our life, help us go on. Here is a picture of my "Baby Girl" Amanda a week before her time for the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She was a cutie , sorry for you're loss, I'm sure she's playing with Spice at the bridge 








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ronna said:


> My girl Amanda died in February 2007 a Golden Mix and I still speak of her on a daily basis. It is so hard to ever accept Sweet Spice or Amanda's death, I am too certain that the new one's in our life, help us go on. Here is a picture of my "Baby Girl" Amanda a week before her time for the Rainbow Bridge.


What a sweetie! I love those ears! I can see why you and she were so close. Our condolences.....

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Spice--what a beautiful dog. So sorry she left you before her time....

Keep all the good times close to your heart--I'm sure there were many!

SJ


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes she was a wonderful girl. We adopted her in 1994 and she was born in a farm under a rusty bus. Can you even believe it??? I was working at my job in Niagara Falls Ontario and a girl there told be about these pups. I knew it was the time, because my husband (boyfriend at the time) had just lost his dog. We went out to this run down farm and when we arrived here were this very young puppies running around, all twelve of them. When Amanda came running up to my husband, he scooped her up and that was it. From that moment on she was our girl, mixed breed but a true Golden girl. She was smart, goofy, energetic and totally dedicated to her family. Not a day goes by that I don't remember what joy she brought to our lives and everyone who met her. I am sure your Spice did the same for you. I am so glad you posted this as I was thinking about the anniversary today and dreading the first year without my "baby girl"



Ronna


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ronna said:


> Yes she was a wonderful girl. We adopted her in 1994 and she was born in a farm under a rusty bus. Can you even believe it??? I was working at my job in Niagara Falls Ontario and a girl there told be about these pups. I knew it was the time, because my husband (boyfriend at the time) had just lost his dog. We went out to this run down farm and when we arrived here were this very young puppies running around, all twelve of them. When Amanda came running up to my husband, he scooped her up and that was it. From that moment on she was our girl, mixed breed but a true Golden girl. She was smart, goofy, energetic and totally dedicated to her family. Not a day goes by that I don't remember what joy she brought to our lives and everyone who met her. I am sure your Spice did the same for you. I am so glad you posted this as I was thinking about the anniversary today and dreading the first year without my "baby girl"
> 
> 
> 
> Ronna


It's hard and some of our loved ones go way to early in life. I see a lot of Spice in Peanut, and I truly believe Spice send her to me to make me feel better after she left me


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I believe that also. My Karlie reminds me of Amanda on a daily basis and you are so right about why we are blessed with these wonderful pups. They are so wonderful to love!!!!

Ronna


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Spice is waiting in comfort and pain free at the Bridge.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Spice is waiting in comfort and pain free at the Bridge.


Wow thanks again sharlin, great picture of my sweet Spice


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BUMP for Steve to see the Thanks


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Spice was just a beautiful girl. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> She was a cutie , sorry for you're loss, I'm sure she's playing with Spice at the bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good way to put it. I'm so sorry for both of your loses...it's never easy to forget those who have truly left imprints in your heart.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww Heidi, sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl. I don't mean to ramble or hijack the thread (please forgive me), but I would like to tell you a little bit of my story. The short version, I know exactly how you feel, time does help, but the hurt still stings. I lost 3 dogs with in 2 years, Schultz (German Shepherd)(Nana's dog, Nana had alzheimer's, so I took care of Schlutz for her), Tasha my husky mix and my little baby Molly my beagle. They were all seniors when they passed but I had to make the "decision" for all 3. I know the decisons were right, but I still feel guilty, you always just wonder. Do you know what I mean? Schlultz was 14 and a big shepherd, she was having hip problems, well after countless times of meds, and helping her up and down steps, one day she couldn't even get up, she couldn't walk, it was so hard. She was a great dog, especially for my Nana, she really helped her illness believe it or not. Molly was 12 and developed cancer and ultimatley had to be put down. The hardest was Tasha, after I signed the "authorization" papers and was left in the room to decide, she came to me and nuged my legs and I thought wait, I shouldn't have signed, but ultimately she was suffering lost her at 17 years old, she lived a long life, I miss her so much, I had her since the 3rd grade. I thought I was going to take her to the vet and come home with her and meds. Nope it was time. I tell people that is the hardest part, not bringing back home through the door with you. Again sorry to ramble, but I feel you. I think you are a really nice lady and you have my deepest sympathy. Nellie sends you hugs!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Aww Heidi, sorry for your loss. What a beautiful girl. I don't mean to ramble or hijack the thread (please forgive me), but I would like to tell you a little bit of my story. The short version, I know exactly how you feel, time does help, but the hurt still stings. I lost 3 dogs with in 2 years, Schultz (German Shepherd)(Nana's dog, Nana had alzheimer's, so I took care of Schlutz for her), Tasha my husky mix and my little baby Molly my beagle. They were all seniors when they passed but I had to make the "decision" for all 3. I know the decisons were right, but I still feel guilty, you always just wonder. Do you know what I mean? Schlultz was 14 and a big shepherd, she was having hip problems, well after countless times of meds, and helping her up and down steps, one day she couldn't even get up, she couldn't walk, it was so hard. She was a great dog, especially for my Nana, she really helped her illness believe it or not. Molly was 12 and developed cancer and ultimatley had to be put down. The hardest was Tasha, after I signed the "authorization" papers and was left in the room to decide, she came to me and nuged my legs and I thought wait, I shouldn't have signed, but ultimately she was suffering lost her at 17 years old, she lived a long life, I miss her so much, I had her since the 3rd grade. I thought I was going to take her to the vet and come home with her and meds. Nope it was time. I tell people that is the hardest part, not bringing back home through the door with you. Again sorry to ramble, but I feel you. I think you are a really nice lady and you have my deepest sympathy. Nellie sends you hugs!


Thank you, yes I know what you mean it's very hard. Don't know why it's so hard with Spice because we had others that we had to make the decision to put them down, like my schnauzer he was 17 years old, grew up with him, but it was time for him to go. He couldn't even go by himself anymore, and my very own first dog a Husky/Terrier Mix, he got run over by a car at my brother-in-laws house (they didn't watch him going outside and he ran right into a car, left him there for 1 hour) but he was hurt to bad, we had to put him down.
I always take a hug from Nellie, my favorite Golden:smooch: in black








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Spice was a beautiful golden, sorry for your loss, think of her and the loving life she shared with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that gorgeous pic of Spice - what a beautiful expressive face she had. I am sorry for your loss - i know how hard it is, and i am sure that Peanut is bringing you much needed comfort. Take Care.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sweet Spice . She was beautiful and had the face of such a gentle soul....so endearing. Thanks for sharing the pictures of her.

It's not easy, I know. It will be two years this May since we lost our beloved Jake (my best buddy) to cancer. Never a day goes by that I don't think of him numerous times, often with tears. But, we get through it by remembering how much they enriched our lives.

R.I.P. Spice

~Jackie


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Wow thanks again sharlin, great picture of my sweet Spice


What a lovely picture he did one of Sadie for me and its so magical i feel if they are looking down from the bridge at us and saying we are ok.
I know how you feel as well these dogs are just so special it was a year December 2007 i lost Meg and like you say never a day goes by where you don't think about them.
Play at the bridge Spice with all the other lovely goldens.

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

These anniversaries are rough. My Buck, which i lost last may 15, would hvae been 13 come Feb. 8.

Spice and Amanda were beautiful dogs. I just loved Amanda's ears. They will always be missed, but as time goes you think of the lost one with more smiles than tears.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> These anniversaries are rough. My Buck, which i lost last may 15, would hvae been 13 come Feb. 8.
> 
> Spice and Amanda were beautiful dogs. I just loved Amanda's ears. They will always be missed, but as time goes you think of the lost one with more smiles than tears.


You're so right, now when I look at pictures there is more smiles then tears, I know all of our fur babies are playing at the bridge waiting for us











Peanut​

It's a Girl


----------

